# Chock & Lock Won't Work on My Trailer!



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello All:

With my recent influx of Camping World gift certificates I bought one of those cool metal "chock & locks". You know, the metal thingy that squeezes between your trailer tires to lock you in place. It's the one that all you have to do is pull the lever down and ...voila! locked!

Yeah right







It only extends out to a maximum of 5.25" and the gap between my tires is 6" so the darn thing is useless. I returned it today and got the other one made by BAL that looks like two metal triangles and you tighten it by turning a round dial in the center. Not nearly as easy but it looks like it will do the job


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim sorry wished I'd known you were getting those in advance as knew they woulnd't fit, only the BAL fit. Good thing is you don't have to fully open/close them just enough to get them in and out.


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey Jim, don't feel bad, I did the exact same thing. Fortunately in my case, I have many friends who we go camping with, and I just pawned them off to a couple of them who needed some.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I have the metal 'chock & lock' from Camping World and they DO fit my 25RS-S.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Jim...
It's not totally useless... you can always jam it under the tire!


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

Just for your information, we purchased the roto-choks for our 28RLS and they work fine. They are easy to install, you can lock them, and they will handle a tire gap up to 6.25".


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The JULY issue of TRAILER LIFE magazine shows you how to make your own wheel blocks on page 97. (10 Minute Tech)

You gotta love that 10 MINUTE TECH section. That's the first thing I turn to in the magazine!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Been there don that also. Now i have the sissor screw type from Bal it works great.

Jim


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

These tandem wheel locks from Camping World are a little expensive, but they work great. You buy the size that fits between your tires.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...,34&prodID=1637

Thats all I have to say about that.


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Mountyhawks said:


> Just for your information, we purchased the roto-choks for our 28RLS and they work fine. They are easy to install, you can lock them, and they will handle a tire gap up to 6.25".


Mountyhawks do you use them by themselves for wheel chocks on your 28rls?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Again, for those who want to save the 100 some bucks.
For about $5 and a trip to Lowe's you can build your own.










The set that I built varies a little from this photo, (cut curves to match tire curve) but they work excellent.

And, that is all I have to say about this also....

Kevin


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Kevin...
The ones in TRAILER LIFE article are similar, but the two pieces of wood butt up against each other and wedge themselves in there.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Jolly,

I saw those lastnight, I am not so sure that the ramp idea will provide as much force between the tires. It must somehow work since they published the idea. I just know that this idea here really works for me. The way mine are cut, they grip the curve of the tire, more surface area in contact, which should mean better holding power.

Who knows, when my treated lumber rots out, some year, then I will try something different. Till then I will spend my saved money on other Mods.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The photo that Kevin linked is my work. I plan on cutting the curves to match the tires, but it will have to wait until I can dig my bandsaw out of storage. I built mine from scrap material I had laying around the garage. The PT 4x4's from the deck construction last fall, the 1/2" theaded rod from my mini-addition to the house, and the nuts from the assorted hardware draw. Total cost to me $0.00 and about an hour. They work great, and I think when the PT does rot away, I'll just built another set. Can't see spending $60 or more for something that does the same thing.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tim...
Maybe you can start building them and selling on EBAY. You could have lots of camping money for the future!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> You could have lots of camping money for the future!


Hmmmmm, camping money.









Wait a minute....if I'm making all these things to sell on E-Bay, when would I have time to go camping?









Actually, I think Kevin improved on the idea somewhat with his curved cut, and I would't want to infringe on any patents he may have filed.









Tim


----------



## Puredrifting (May 7, 2004)

www.rotochok.com

Not cheap but if you don't have the time or skill to build your own...

Best,

Dan


----------

